# Chatterbait vs. Booyah Boogie



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Loved my Chatterbaits, till I lost them both this past weekend. Still, would be interested if anyone has experience and opinions comparing chatterbait to Booyah's version. Not real happy with the quality of chatterbait's hooks for example. Any opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have quite a few chatterbaits and hate the quality: bad hooks, paint chips, blades bend. Now I only purchase booyah boogie baits and love them. They have better hooks (XCalibur Tx3 hook) and higher quality components. Just keep an eye on the cross snap. it tends to bend after a while but is any easy fix with another one or a split ring.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

booyah boogie bait all the way cant beat that bendie hook. I have had a few problems but it was all wear from using and catching fish on them. Like I made a cast and came back with just a blade , After fishing a trip in the WI private cranberry bogs I had one of booyahs bendie hooks come on done after I had caught (20 pike over 27 inchs and 2 bass over 5 pounds)


----------



## fishblood (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the boogie bait but it seems I get more bites on the cheaper made chatterbait.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Pike love the boogie bait. Helped me win a tournament.

Redneckman


----------

